# Uploading photos to a resort overview page question



## bbodb1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I feel like the answer to this question is out here already, but my apologies as I cannot seem to find it.  

I recently uploaded some photos of Wyndham Park City to (on) the web page: https://tug2.com/timeshare-resort/default.aspx?Wyndham-Park-City-park-city-utah&ID=15126

How long should it take before I can see the photos I uploaded?  
Is there some sort of approval process that must occur behind the scenes before the photos will appear?  

Thanks in advance for any info on this - just want to be sure I did the upload(s) correctly!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2019)

not sure why these were still in the queue, but I didnt see the email notification for them myself so perhaps it was just a glitch.

to answer your question, it should not take very long for a photo to get posted once uploaded...and ive just approved all the ones you provided, thank you!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thank you, Brian!


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2019)

@TUGBrian - just finished uploading some more.  I'll see if they show up later tonight.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 20, 2019)

@TUGBrian - I see the additional photos I uploaded have shown up in the Bear Lake photo section!


----------

